# Will this work?



## ornative (Jan 19, 2016)

I would like to smoke some chicken, then put in a crock pot (chicken tortilla soup). My concern is I am making the soup tomorrow and would hold over the chicken (smoking tonight with a pork roast) in the fridge until putting it in the crock pot in the morning. If I don't bring it up to 165 degrees tonight, do I risk making people sick by putting it in the crock pot all day tomorrow? I will be putting the crock pot at 10 hours on low.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 19, 2016)

ORnative said:


> I would like to smoke some chicken, then put in a crock pot (chicken tortilla soup). My concern is I am making the soup tomorrow and would hold over the chicken (smoking tonight with a pork roast) in the fridge until putting it in the crock pot in the morning. If I don't bring it up to 165 degrees tonight, do I risk making people sick by putting it in the crock pot all day tomorrow? I will be putting the crock pot at 10 hours on low.


Take the bird up to finished temps, then refrigerate.  You can then put the bird into the crock pot and cook as normal when you are ready..  The slow cooking in the crock pot will make it fall apart tender without risk of foodborne illnesses.


----------



## ornative (Jan 19, 2016)

I've decided that is the best and safest option! Thanks for your input! :) It would be the worst to have a group of friends get sick from one bad idea!!!!!!!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 20, 2016)

Buzzard is correct.....    NEVER partially cook food only to finish cooking it later....


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 20, 2016)

ORnative said:


> I've decided that is the best and safest option! Thanks for your input! :) It would be the worst to have a group of friends get sick from one bad idea!!!!!!!


YEP!

Oh, by the way, welcome to the group!


----------



## warren gemma (Feb 12, 2016)

wow , helpfull thread


----------



## joe black (Feb 12, 2016)

Welcome from SC.  It's good to have you on this great site.  As usual, Buzz and Dave have you going in the right direction.  There are lots of really awesome folks here who will share their ideas and tips.  All you have to so is ask, just like you did, and keep reading.  It's all done by magic.

Good luck and keeps smokin',   Joe.  :grilling_smilie:


----------

